# So-Cal Nissan January Dyno Day



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Well...it looks as if a dyno day has been scheduled for all you Nissan motor heads. Saturday, January the 11th 2003. We will go all day long from 10:00 am until we have no more cars to dyno. Price will be $35.00 for 3 runs on our in-ground Dynojet dyno. Please let me know if you plan on showing up. Runs will be on a first come first serve basis, so get here early. Give me a call at the shop if you have any questions.

-Brandon
909-884-4084
346 South I Street, Unit #8
San Bernardino, CA 92410


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoa.. January is full of dyno days:

Jan 18: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=70118

Jan 25: http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42720/http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=74864


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

im down, i actually want to see what my car puts down before i turbo charge it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Only a couple more days left, and I have gotten a pretty good response here at the shop. I hope to see a lot of you roll down and check things out.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have sent you an email to confirm


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

I got your e-mail....c-ya there!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yo, i'm down to go


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

They dyno day was pretty dope. Although i was kinda disappointed with my numbers but i have never seen so many DETs in one place before


----------

